# Air Pollution in Hua Hin



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

Have just read on the internet the Air Pollution in Hua Hin is '102 and Unhealthy'.
Has anyone noticed this as thinking of re-locating from Chiang Mai because of the Air Pollution being so Unhealthy.
Can any expats living in Hua Hin notice this?


----------

